# Spray



## timber (29 Nov 2017)

Anyone know where to get the aerosol spray that I can use to stick my Scroll saw patterns onto masking tape or wood And which is the best sort,
Thanks
Timber


----------



## whatknot (29 Nov 2017)

I print patterns on to A4 adhesive labels (peel off back) 

Stuck directly onto the wood 

When cut, a quick wipe over the remaining pattern with turps subs, leave for 30 seconds and the remaining pattern comes off in one piece usually 

It leaves no residue and is by far the easiest way I have found and cheapest 

I started off with spray glue as suggested by others at the time, I found it a horrendous mess so quickly found a better method 




timber":1ph11hl2 said:


> Anyone know where to get the aerosol spray that I can use to stick my Scroll saw patterns onto masking tape or wood And which is the best sort,
> Thanks
> Timber


----------



## loftyhermes (29 Nov 2017)

Any repositionable spray will do, 3m, Wilkos sell Bostik Fast tak, ebay, craft shops or online craft suppliers will have some. Spray the back of the pattern and stick it to the wood. 
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## timber (30 Nov 2017)

loftyhermes":edd0dqkn said:


> Any repositionable spray will do, 3m, Wilkos sell Bostik Fast tak, ebay, craft shops or online craft suppliers will have some. Spray the back of the pattern and stick it to the wood.
> happy scrolling
> Steve


 Thanks for the replies, The one from you Steve came just right, I had to go to Oakham this morning to a house two doors away from Wilco's So now sorted. So many thanks.
Whatknot,
A4 paper
Now that sounds a good idea, ---will look into it ,I have only just bought the scroll saw so all is new to me, ???? 
In my past I had a small sawmill and the large bandsaw could handle tree trunks up to 6 foot diameter. although the largest I handled was 5 Ft.X 25 foot long
How times have changed from that saw ( A forester ) to this baby
Timber


----------



## whatknot (30 Nov 2017)

re A4 self adhesive labels 

I bought a new box a few weeks back, less than £6 for a box of 100 post free 

Similar to : ebay item 181192033435
(that was the first I came to there are others) 

Works for me


----------



## Garno (30 Nov 2017)

Here you go, nice and cheap as well.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mailing-Addres ... X5A3D34DDR


----------



## Claymore (30 Nov 2017)

.........


----------



## linkshouse (30 Nov 2017)

I've been toying with trying self-adhesive labels but...

I'm seriously careless and tend to go a bit gung-ho when printing patterns to stick to wood on the basis that a paper and ink is cheap enough to throw away any excess.

I suppose if I was using labels I would need to be a bit more careful

Phill


----------



## whatknot (30 Nov 2017)

I think you are misunderstanding label as being a small address label, I use A4 one label to a page sheets 

It costs me under 6p per page and no other costs bar toner for the printer which lasts for ages (years) 




linkshouse":2nc00xvg said:


> I've been toying with trying self-adhesive labels but...
> 
> I'm seriously careless and tend to go a bit gung-ho when printing patterns to stick to wood on the basis that a paper and ink is cheap enough to throw away any excess.
> 
> ...


----------



## Claymore (30 Nov 2017)

...........


----------



## linkshouse (30 Nov 2017)

I understand that they're A4 full sheet labels but when I work with printed plain paper I tend to print about a million copies (well okay maybe slightly less) of the pattern then cut them up into individual pieces. Now I do try to be careful about how I cut the pieces out but I still end up with quite a lot of waste.

I suppose I should really try and plan my cutting a bit more carefully (whether using labels or not).

I suspect this is a bigger problem with intarsia work.

I'll give some a whirl as I do like the sound of the convenience.

Regards

Phill


----------



## sunnybob (1 Dec 2017)

Just remember when buying label paper to get "NON PERM", which are peel off and maybe even reuse glue.
"PERM" glue will not come off any where near easy, you might have to sand it all off.


----------



## whatknot (1 Dec 2017)

I have never heard the term non perm

The box by my side has nothing on it to say one way or another

I have never had a problem with all the labels I have purchased for work or more recently for printing patterns





sunnybob":15ctg5cq said:


> Just remember when buying label paper to get "NON PERM", which are peel off and maybe even reuse glue.
> "PERM" glue will not come off any where near easy, you might have to sand it all off.


----------



## loftyhermes (1 Dec 2017)

Google removable/peelable labels, there are loads of suppliers. They're dearer than ordinary labels though. This is the first one when I googled. https://www.a4labels.com/pages/peelable ... gJ6hfD_BwE
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## whatknot (1 Dec 2017)

I would have thought that "permanent" labels would be more expensive ?

Personally I have never searched for or ordered anything else but just A4 self adhesive labels 

I have had them from several different suppliers and never has the question come up of whether they were removable or permanent 

Depending on the wood, or length of time they have been attached, and the time of year, some will just peel off and some will need a wipe with turps subs

But all come off with minimal effort, no tapes, no spray glue, no sanding 




loftyhermes":3oo2imkg said:


> Google removable/peelable labels, there are loads of suppliers. They're dearer than ordinary labels though. This is the first one when I googled. https://www.a4labels.com/pages/peelable ... gJ6hfD_BwE
> happy scrolling
> Steve


----------



## AES (2 Dec 2017)

Interesting ..........

Up to now I use plain paper and glue stick, but first put masking tape on the wood, followed up by the pattern, then lastly, a layer of transparent sellotape-like stuff. A lengthy procedure, but it works well for me, AND the whole lot is relatively easy to remove after cutting.

But for me, the clincher in favour of the above method is that even when cutting tiny bits, you don't get that part of the pattern being lifted up off the wood by the blade, which is what happened quite often before I went the above masking tape/glue stick/transparent tape sytem (NOT my own BTW). 

That pattern lifting is VERY disturbing I find - it's difficult to stick the paper back down again after it's lifted -and lifting certainly does nothing to help my cutting accuracy!

So my question to all you A4 sticky label users please: Does your pattern always stay down on the wood whatever the size and angle/s of the parts you're cutting out??

TIA

AES


----------



## whatknot (2 Dec 2017)

I started with the masking tape, spray glue, sellotape as suggested by many, but what a faff ! 

I use a mono laser printer, I adapt the pattern to have as little black areas as possible (ie I white out the larger middle parts of black areas) until I print onto A4 sticky label paper 

Stick direct to the wood, no lift at all, some will peel off if not left to long, but a wipe with turps subs and it lifts off completely usually in one go 

Not had any lift on me as yet and as the label is still sticky it would just stick down again if it did

Much cleaner, neater and cheaper if it comes to that

I have several rolls of wide masking & sellotape and spray glue which I have hardly used since 




AES":2cce27d5 said:


> Interesting ..........
> 
> Up to now I use plain paper and glue stick, but first put masking tape on the wood, followed up by the pattern, then lastly, a layer of transparent sellotape-like stuff. A lengthy procedure, but it works well for me, AND the whole lot is relatively easy to remove after cutting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roland (2 Dec 2017)

I’ve been printing onto plain paper, and using double sided tape. Cheap tape pulls off quite easily once you’ve finished cutting, without the need for solvent.


----------



## Cordy (2 Dec 2017)

Still with the old tried and tested system here

Cover wood with Blue masking tape, both sides 
Stick pattern down with old PVA; sometimes diluted
Cover with clear parcel tape; we call it Sellotape round here

After the cut, all paper removes within seconds
Easy p  easy

They say the Sellotape lubricates the blade - so should last longer :|


----------



## AES (2 Dec 2017)

Intersting again Roland. Thanks. Has a part of your pattern ever lifted upoff the wood asyou've cut it please?

AES


----------



## JimiJimi (3 Dec 2017)

Cordy":2ms2nlnn said:


> Still with the old tried and tested system here
> 
> Cover wood with Blue masking tape, both sides
> Stick pattern down with old PVA; sometimes diluted
> ...




Why do you put the masking tape on both sides?


----------



## Droogs (3 Dec 2017)

Why do you put the masking tape on both sides?

Helps prevent breakout on bottom (especially brittle woods)


----------



## Cordy (3 Dec 2017)

> Why do you put the masking tape on both sides?



Because I put sellotape on both sides; the blue peels off mega easy  

Using My method I mark the end of piece (the end grain) with a couple of arrows to show which is the best side
Put another way -- I cover both sides in Blue but not the ends

If the piece is completely covered in Blue it's not easy remembering which is the side to glue the paper pattern to
There is always a good side


----------



## loftyhermes (3 Dec 2017)

Well I think that I must be extremely lucky because I've only ever used repositionable spray glue on my patterns. Never had to cover the wood with blue painters tape or clear tape before putting the pattern on. The only time I use clear packing tape is over the pattern on thick wood, only to help prevent the blade burning the cut.
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## AES (3 Dec 2017)

OK loftyhermes, noted, thanks.

When I 1st started I used spray glue but had problems with smaller or angled parts of the pattern lifting during cutting that part. So I looked on t'net at (I think Steve Good - may have been someone else, I forget) and saw the blue tape/glue/sellotape method.

As said above, this stopped the pattern lifting problem, but as is also clear, it IS a bit of a hassle!

I'm just about to invest in a lased printer (I'm hoping Santa will oblige -SWMBO, are you reading this?) so when that comes I'll buy some self adhesive A4 labels and try that. It certainly sounds a LOT easier than "my" method!

Thanks for all the helpful comments folks, they're much appreciated.

AES


----------



## Claymore (3 Dec 2017)

..........


----------



## AES (3 Dec 2017)

Yeah, thanks Brian - due to unplanned absences "on and off" over the years I too have come to the conclusion that inkjet printers and their cartridges are a PITA - as you say, they either dry up and often cannot be "undried" even though still containing some ink, OR even more annoying, those robbing barstewards at HP have decided that the cartridge is simply out of date (but NOT empty).

AND even though, say, it's just the yellow cartridge that's gone out of date, they won't let you print anything - not even just B&W - until you've installed a new yellow cartridge. AND I've heard that HP are by no means alone in that policy.

As a mate of mine once said "At least Dick Turpin had the decency to wear a mask".  

(OK, rant over).

AES


----------



## Roland (3 Dec 2017)

AES":1xa2qpfq said:


> Intersting again Roland. Thanks. Has a part of your pattern ever lifted upoff the wood asyou've cut it please?


No, I’ve not had a problem with the pattern tearing or lifting. I suppose it would if I left large gaps between the lines of tape.


----------



## linkshouse (5 Dec 2017)

Mine arrived today (A4 labels) and I've given them a whirl. They worked a treat.


----------



## Claymore (5 Dec 2017)

...........


----------



## novocaine (6 Dec 2017)

I now I read to you a chapter from the good book, for is it not written 
Brian 10:22
now friends, you must all stop with this fuss, relax and step away from the patterns, there is a brighter way, a more enlightened way, follow me as we walk through this valley of darkness, for we shall fear no fuzzy bits, nor concern ourselves with inside nor outside cuts, for this I bring the final scroll to you good people. look upon the and behold, the way is clear, patternless cutting. 

step in to the light and go forth my brethren, you are free to explore a world with no mistakes only character, where straying from your intended line only brings new ideas not forgotten hope and demise. this is the way, the one true laird. the word has been spoken, and it is good.


----------



## linkshouse (7 Dec 2017)

Claymore":g9yttosz said:


> linkshouse":g9yttosz said:
> 
> 
> > Mine arrived today (A4 labels) and I've given them a whirl. They worked a treat.
> ...



Okay then smarty pants, if you're so clever.....

What am I going to do with all my masking tape and piles of glue sticks? #-o 

:lol: :lol: 

Phill


----------



## novocaine (7 Dec 2017)

add macaroni and make something nice for the wife?


----------



## linkshouse (7 Dec 2017)

novocaine":2qcm416b said:


> add macaroni and make something nice for the wife?



That could get me into a sticky mess :lol: :roll:


----------

